# Perfect Drums Template for Reaper



## Grooven (Nov 19, 2019)

I know alot of people uses Toontrack stuff but yeah I'm using PD and there isn't a specific detailed tutorial on the Tube so I tried doing it myself but keep getting hung up on something...
So if there's anyone with PD and can help me out I'd appreciate it


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 25, 2019)

I use PD too. Like it better than any other drum software out there. 
What do you need to know?


----------



## MrWulf (Dec 4, 2019)

Probably a way to route it out or perhaps a template that already routed for convenience's sake. I just purchased it too off of their BF sale so im interested in this topic too.


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 4, 2019)

You have to assign each instrument/group in the PD mixer to an output. Once that's done, you can let Reaper create Tracks based on that. It's pretty simple and I can write a detailed description and create a template later today when I'm home.


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeap, it's fairly simple: 
When you open PD in Reaper it asks you to map 32 tracks (not sure if it's actually that much tracks; Most of the times I choose "No").
If you choose "No" you'll have one stereo track that maps directly to all the pieces in the kit.
Then, if you're like me and you're used to program on the Superior Drummer notes, PD also let's you map the midi notes to those of SD ("GLOBAL MAPPING" button).
Currently I think I can't help any better, but I can try when I have some more time and PD in front of me


----------



## MrWulf (Dec 5, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> You have to assign each instrument/group in the PD mixer to an output. Once that's done, you can let Reaper create Tracks based on that. It's pretty simple and I can write a detailed description and create a template later today when I'm home.



A template with every output routed out to the DAW would be great!


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 5, 2019)

As I said, you first route all instruments you want to group to a single output in the PD mixer (first screenshot) and then you route them out in Reaper (second screenshot).
The Dropbox link contains a template with the folowing groups: Kick, Snare, Toms, HiHat, Overheads, Room, Reverb.







https://www.dropbox.com/s/4d27ao83hmhjzdw/Perfect Drums.RPP?dl=0


----------



## Grooven (Jun 15, 2020)

Late AF but thanks for the replies and help


----------



## Grooven (Jun 15, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> As I said, you first route all instruments you want to group to a single output in the PD mixer (first screenshot) and then you route them out in Reaper (second screenshot).
> The Dropbox link contains a template with the folowing groups: Kick, Snare, Toms, HiHat, Overheads, Room, Reverb.
> 
> View attachment 75266
> ...


Thanks, hope I'm not askin for too much but could you make another template for some ambient spacey stuff recently got a Valhalla plugin and came up with an idea and want to do a small mix but the setup (fx bus,send) just to much for my adhd brain lol


----------



## Sogradde (Jun 16, 2020)

Grooven said:


> Thanks, hope I'm not askin for too much but could you make another template for some ambient spacey stuff recently got a Valhalla plugin and came up with an idea and want to do a small mix but the setup (fx bus,send) just to much for my adhd brain lol


What exactly do you plan on doing? Easiest way is to put the Valhalla Plugin on a parent track and adjust the wetness.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 16, 2020)

Just make a new track, put the delay in the FX, and click (hold down) and drag the “Route”, from every track you’d like effected, to the Route of the new Valhalla track. You can then click on the Valhalla Route to adjust the send level from each track etc.


----------

